# Help! understanding titles????



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been looking for half an hour online and cannot find any info on how to read the titles/names of the dogs. So here is an example of one of those breeders and the title of the dog....Maybe someone can clear up what it means? 

VA.3. Erasmus van Noort son stud dog Hungary

*SchH3







* VA5 (BSZS 1997) Shanto's Xano

so confused :S


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

SchH3 = Schutzhund 3. The dog is titled in the highest level of schutzhund (a sport involving obedience, tracking, and protection).

VA 3 = The dog was Excellent Select dog #3 at a Sieger Show (VA's can only be obtained at a Sieger Show and are a conformation rating).

The dog, Shanto's Xano (Shanto being the kennel name, Xano being the dog's name) was VA5 at a sieger show and compete in the BSZS in 1997


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for the clarification!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think there is a web page that explains titles maybe someone knows it and will post it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here are some websites:

Working Dog Titles

German Shepherd Titles & Ratings

Dog Titles & Abbreviations


----------

